# Italian 3D animals from srt targets



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Forgot the picture.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

The targets on the website look good. I would love to see a US distributor pick them up so we can start seeing them at shoots.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wheres the mustache, white tanktop and cigarrette? I can say this as I'm a dual citizen. Ciao.


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

I shoot weekly on this 3D and assure that are the state of-the art of 3D.
SRT target had made in particular European animals and a new target 3D butt named "UFO", the best target butt for Fita, NFAA and training use.
The very bood quality of the foam is easy to pull out the arrows and are very durable.
In a couple of year some tournaments have changed from MkKenzie to SRT (they also stay on wheather better and for a long time than other brands).
I can spend some words to SRT for USA distributor.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Now i have shoot the Italian 3D target, the big one is best,
and they are wery easy to pull out the arrow.

But my new favorit is our newest Rinehart Moose,
we had 3D competition in the Swedish 3D tour this weekend,
it was Big succes, so easy to pull the arrow.
and wery Big.

\\jari


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is one moore.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

And here is two longbowshooter´s.


----------

